# Any good crab soup recipes?



## Woodduck (Sep 21, 2007)

:fishing: Raining here in Nags Head and I'm just fishing for the perfect crab soup recipe, today.

We tried one that called for adding sherry and I didn't like it. Maybe my sherry wasn't a good one; but I don't think I like that as an ingredient. 

I had some over at Poor Richards restaurant in Manteo that was how I like it.
Anybody got a good one?


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

ran the search for you
www.pierandsurf.com/forum/search.php?searchid=315119

quite a few to pick & choose from


----------



## Woodduck (Sep 21, 2007)

link didn't work for me, but I'll try a 'search', here ...thanks.

I should have thought of the 'search' feature.

www.pierandsurf.com/forum/search.php?searchid=316997


It changes it, and puts some dots in the url ???


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Are you looking for a Chesapeake Bay recipe which is tomato based with veggies, kinda like Manhattan Clam chowder, or are you looking for a mil/cream based soup like a seafood bisque? Let me know which you want.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

I've heard of putting sherry in turtle soup but not in crab.

Now you're making me hungry.

Crab bisque mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I just recently made a MEAN lobster chowder. Cream, rendered cherrywood bacon, parsnips, grilled corn, shallots, leeks, salt, pepper, bay leaf, a little liquid smoke to taste... kicked up with lobster stock, and TONS of claw meat.... MMMM.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

woodduck - it would appear that neither of our searches worked before - i'll try once again
www.pierandsurf.com/forum/search.php?searchid=320918 hope i did it right this time

here's a recipe from the restaurant i dined at last nite

Corn & Crab Chowder

1 c each finely chopped onion, celery, carrots
2 c roasted sweet corn
2 bay leaves & 1 bunch thyme tied together
1 tsp chopped garlic
1 qt. seafood broth
2 c heavy cream
1 lb claw crabmeat
1/4 c corn oil
1 oz dry sherry (you can omit this if you don't want, but it's such a small amount)

Saute oinon, celery, carrots & garlic in the oil.
Add corn next. Add broth, crabmeat & herbs. Simmer 25 minutes. Add cream. Season to taste with S & P. Add sherry & serve.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

fishinmama said:


> woodduck - it would appear that neither of our searches worked before - i'll try once again
> www.pierandsurf.com/forum/search.php?searchid=320918 hope i did it right this time
> 
> here's a recipe from the restaurant i dined at last nite
> ...



That's very similar to mine...I like the sherry though so I add a bit more. Mine also has diced potato...and the crabmeat goes in at the end... I use Blue crab lump and claw only.


----------

